# 2010 UFHORA Winter Nationals In Florida



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

AND

THE RACEWAY.BIZ 

WHEN:
FEBRUARY 19th, 20th, 21st, 2010

WHERE:
The Raceway.Biz
Cocoa, FL (Space Coast)

1507 N Cocoa Blvd 
Cocoa, FL 32922-6933
Contact Info	321-639-4692 Business
Bill’s email: [email protected] 
321-253-9278 Home
321-684-9772 Cell


AIRPORT INFO
59 Miles SE OF ORLANDO SANFORD INT*L AIRPORT (SFB)
37 MILE E OF ORLANDO INT*L AIRPORT (MCO) 
24 MILES N OF MELBOURNE INT*L AIRPORT (MLB) 

RACE CLASSES:
SUPPORT RACES (IF ENOUGH INTEREST, 1/24th Scale IROC, 6 OHM MODIFIED)

CHAMPIONSHIPS CLASSES:
SUPER STOCK
3 OHM MODIFIED
RESTRICTED OPEN

SCHEDULE OF EVENTS
THURSDAY: 6PM - 10PM TRACK SETUP & TESTING

FRIDAY: 9AM OPEN
REGISTRATION & PRACTICE
8:00PM - SUPER STOCK TECH & QUALIFYING
6 OHM MODIFIED SUPPORT RACE, IF TIME PERMITS
10:00 - CLOSE

SATURDAY: 8:00AM - OPEN
9:00AM - MODIFIED TECH & QUALIFYING
10:00AM - SUPER STOCK RACE
1:00PM – 3 OHM MODIFIED RACE
1/24th SCALE IROC SUPPORT RACE, IF TIME PERMITS
10:00PM - CLOSE

SUNDAY: 9:00AM OPEN
10:30AM RESTRICTED OPEN TECH & QUALIFYING
RESTRICTED OPEN RACE TO FOLLOW WND OF QUALIFYING
AWARDS CEREMONY TO FOLLOW RACING

Race Classes:	Member	Non-Member
Support Race	$10	$10
Super Stock	$15	$20
Modified	$15	$20
Restricted Open	$15	$20

Hotel & Motel Info	Phone Number
EconoLodge Space Center	321-632-4561
Clarion Hotel Space Center	800-584-1482
Best Western Cocoa Inn	866-262-6229
Holiday Inn Express	888-465-4329
Ramada Inn Cocoa Beach	321-631-1210
Super 8 Cocoa Beach	321-631-1212
Days Inn Cocoa Expo	321-636-6500

Restaurants & Eateries nearby:
KFC, McDonalds, Subway, Mash Hogies, Dominoes' Pizza, Sbarros, Bagel Paradise, Fine Seafood Dining at Port Canaveral.

Foreman's Steakhouse (Voted Best Steakhouse)
1940 Highway A1A
Indian Harbour Beach, FL 32937-3523
321-779-8980

Wizztrack Bonzai / Modified / Support Races










Venom Wizztrack / SUPER STOCK and RESTRICTED OPEN


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Race Report by Bill Pinch:
COCOA, FL - For the third straight year, the FHORA season began with the UFHORA WINTER NATIONALS as its first points-paying event. More than twenty racers signed in totaling 64 entries in five classes including two support races (6-Ohm Modified and 1/24 S.R.O.C.) 

The weekend began on Friday with an all day "test and tune" leading up to Super Stock qualifying on the Wizztrack Venom. Pennsylvania's RC Lincoln was the fastest of the nineteen entries. 

We finished Friday's activities with the 6-ohm Modifieds. This was an 11-car round robin event that kept us looking to the "laps averaged" screen between segments to see who was where. Craig "Support Racer" Reynolds took his first win of the event edging Robbie Offutt by a lap and a half. Terry Flynn and Steve Bowman were on the same lap for third with Terry having track position. Robbie edged Darin Garner by .02 for fast lap (2.515). 

Saturday morning we began with a short test session and Modified tech and qualifying on the Wizztrack Banzai. After Modified qualifying we moved back to the Venom for the Super Stock race program. Great performances were turned in by Tampa's Clayton St. Clair and Port St. John's Count Gibson. Both recorded "no time" during qualifying and had to start in the bottom consies. Count made three move ups to get to the semis and Clayton made one more putting him in the main. In the main, RC Lincoln backed up his TQ with a win. Craig Reynolds was just five laps back in second with Dan McCleary edging Clayton for the final podium spot. 
SUPER STOCK FINAL
1) RC Lincoln 335 laps
2) Craig Reynolds 330 *TQ
3) Dan McCleary 315
4) Clayton St. Clair 314

In Modifieds, Lakeland's Terry Flynn set fast time and was joined in the Semis by Craig Reynolds, Robbie Offutt and Steve Bowman. Tom Clark made two move ups from the "C" consi but did not survive the semis. In the main, Craig Reynolds led from the green and took a dominating 18-lap win over RC Lincoln. "TQ Terry" Flynn secured the final podium position. 
MODIFIED FINAL
1) Craig Reynolds 478 laps
2) RC Lincoln 460
3) Terry Flynn 453 *TQ
4) Steve Bowman 433

We then moved over to the 145' Hillclimb 1/24 track for the S.R.O.C. race. S.R.O.C. (Slot Race of Champions) is contested with 8 cars and controllers that stay on their respective lanes while the racers move from lane to lane. In the "B" semi, Craig Reynolds (predominately H.O. racer) tied Rick Smolka (1/24 racer) from the "A" for most laps with 67. They were joined in the main by Ed Delfin (predominately H.O. and last years winner), Bill Colvard (predominately 1/24), Count Gibson (predominately 1/24), RC Lincoln (H.O.), Dan McCleary (H.O.), Clayton St. Clair (H.O.) and Darin Garner (predominately H.O.). The main was as good as it gets with the top three all finishing on the same lap! Craig was at section 11 giving him the win, Bill and Count were on the same section with Bill having track position. 


Sunday morning there was a short final test session on the Venom before the Restricted Open program. With eight cars, we drew for starting spots in the semis. Things couldn't have been much tighter as less than three laps separated third from sixth (total laps) to leave Ed Delfin and Tom Clark just short of making the final. Craig Reynolds was awarded TQ by virtue of most laps in the semis. In the main, Clayton St. Clair ran off and hid taking a 24 lap win. RC Lincoln had two laps on Craig to take second. By finishing third, Craig became the only racer to finish in the top three in every event during the weekend. 
RESTRICTED OPEN FINAL
1) Clayton St. Clair 484
2) RC Lincoln 460
3) Craig Reynolds 458 *TQ 
4) Dan McCleary 417

Many thanks to: 
Cheryl and Bob Lincoln who made sure we had plenty of "go fast" goodies including tires in all desirable diameter, color and rim size, and plenty of hard-to-find custom-wind Modified Armatures. 
Steve Bowman who provided breakfast service each morning featuring fruit, coffee and donuts.
RC Lincoln for giving up a weekend to drop in, do a little racing and help us to "up our game".
Ed Delfin for all he does for FHORA and for hauling his newly refurbished Wizztrack called “Venom” over 120 miles from Summerfield to Cocoa for this event

We hope you'll consider a trip to Florida next February for some great H.O. and S.R.O.C. racing.


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Why did the chicken cross the road?



To go to the produce stand across TheRaceway.Biz



Super Stock Main Drivers



Super Stock Main Cars



Modified Main Drivers



Modified Main Cars



Look who’s missing from the main event?



It’s ClayFly!


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Restricted Open Main Drivers



Restricted Open Main Cars



What a finish for the third heat. Same number of laps and same section.



Slot Race of Champions Top Finishers



Super Stock Top Finishers



RC goofing off.



Modified Top Finishers



Restricted Open Top Finishers


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)




----------

